# Matjes herstellen



## sunny (28. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,

ich habe letzte Woche mal versucht Matjes zu machen. Das lief auch alle ganz gut, bis ich versucht habe die Gräten zu entfernen. Danach sahen der Hering nicht mehr ganz so toll aus |uhoh:.

Es muss doch einen Weg geben, die Gräten zu entfernen, ohne dass der Fisch hinterher aussieht, als wäre er durch den Fleischwolf gedreht worden :q. Wenn man nen Matjes oder Doppelmatjes kauft, sehen die Burschen ja auch einwandfrei aus.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## MarioDD (7. August 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

na guck mal hier: http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=89

musst ein wenig warten, bis der Player den Stream geladen hat. Die Haut kannst du übrigens auch vor dem "Matjes machen" abziehen.


----------



## Peete (15. August 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

Hallo Franz Zillat!!
Habe jetzt den Matjes Reifeintensor auspropiert. Hat hervoragend geklappt. sind geschmacklich sehr gut geworden. Ich kann den Reifeintensor (Matjes Fix) bestens weiterempfehlen auf www.Matjes-Hering.de
Liebe Grüße Peete


----------



## Rumbooboo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



sunny schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche mal versucht Matjes zu machen. Das lief auch alle ganz gut, bis ich versucht habe die Gräten zu entfernen. Danach sahen der Hering nicht mehr ganz so toll aus |uhoh:.
> 
> ...


 

Moin Moin,

ich weiss nicht ob es so wie nachstehend beschrieben auch mit künstlich gereiften Tieren geht. Mit schön fetten, natürlich gereiften (also gekehlt und nur mit Salz ins Fass gepackten) Nordseeheringen geht es so am besten:

Das Tier mit beiden Händen an den Schwanzspitzen anheben. Dann einen Salto zu Deinem Körper hin machen lassen. Wenn er dann wieder kopfüber - mit nun verdrehter Schwanzflosse dahängt, einfach seitlich auseinanderreissen. Das Tier ist so in Sekundenschnelle absolut sauber entgrätet.

Das geht auch mit  Kräuterheringen, die in eine Mischung aus Salz/Zucker und Trockenkräuter im Fass reifen durften.

Rumbooboo


----------



## MarioDD (28. November 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

naja-im Gegensatz zu den "natürlich" gereiften Heringen brauchst du ja bei den "künstlich" gereiften keine Bauchspeicheldrüse. Damit kannst du also auch Filets zum Matjes machen.
Die haben nun mal keine Gräten oder Schwanz...

Vielleicht probierts ja mal jemand mit Gräten und postet das hier???
Einfach bei mir melden und es gibt 100 gr Matjesfix zum probieren.


----------



## Malagacosta (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

Hallo Rumbooboo,
deine "Amschwanzdrehtechnik" würde ích gerne mal als Video sehen. Oder vielleicht hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann mal Meldung geben. Muß sehr viel Spaß machen wenn es wirklich so geht....????
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## MarioDD (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hallo Rumbooboo,
> deine "Amschwanzdrehtechnik" würde ích gerne mal als Video sehen.


 

ich hoffe doch stark, dass es sich um ein Fischvideo handelt |bigeyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

Sofern es nicht zu eindeutig formuliert wäre (in Honeyballs Augen), könnte man das glatt als offenes Bekenntnis zum Voyeurismus werten


Aber macht mal weiter legger Matjes.

Ich ess´die bloß- für die Maloche zuvor bin ich zu faul:q


----------



## MarioDD (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Aber macht mal weiter legger Matjes.
> 
> Ich ess´die bloß- für die Maloche zuvor bin ich zu faul:q


 
Ach komm-was bist du denn für ein Angler?
Bei Euch in Rinteln gibt es doch bestimmt REAL/KAUFLAND etc. ?! Kauf dort einfach so eine Tüte Frostheringe. Die sind fix und fertig ausgenommen und eignen sich bestens.
Das Schlimmste an Arbeit ist, die Dinger aus der Tüte zu nehmen und diese in die Lake zu legen.
Habe jetzt nach einen Tipp eines "Matjesmachers", die Haut auch gleich nach dem Auftauen abgezogen-funktionierte alles bestens und die Heringe/Matjes waren schön zart.
Und glaube mir: Du bist zu Hause "DER HELD" wenn du zu Weihnachten /Sylvester noch selbst gemachte Matjes präsentierst!|smlove2:

Maloche in 8 Schritten;
1. Heringe kaufen und auftauen lassen
2. Haut abziehen 
3. Heringe in Lake legen
4. 1x am Tag die Lake mit Hering durchrühren
5. am 6.Tag den Matjes aus der Lake nehmen 
6. Matjes abspülen und in ÖL inkl. Gewürze legen
7. 7.Tag Held sein|stolz:

8. Tag neue Heringe kaufen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Ach komm-was bist du denn für ein Angler?
> Bei Euch in Rinteln gibt es doch bestimmt REAL/KAUFLAND etc. ?! Kauf dort einfach so eine Tüte Frostheringe. Die sind fix und fertig ausgenommen und eignen sich bestens.
> Das Schlimmste an Arbeit ist, die Dinger aus der Tüte zu nehmen und diese in die Lake zu legen.
> Habe jetzt nach einen Tipp eines "Matjesmachers", die Haut auch gleich nach dem Auftauen abgezogen-funktionierte alles bestens und die Heringe/Matjes waren schön zart.
> ...


 

Na- Du bist gut!

Aus den ausgenommenen Heringen kannste aber (leider) nicht die "Echten" (fermentierten) machen- Und genau DAS macht nen richtigen Matjes für mich aus!

Heringe selber angeln?- Hab ich früher gern in Dänemark gemacht- Nur meine Frau lief nach  dem säubern der Fische regelmässig Amok


----------



## MarioDD (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Na- Du bist gut!
> 
> Aus den ausgenommenen Heringen kannste aber (leider) nicht die "Echten" (fermentierten) machen- Und genau DAS macht nen richtigen Matjes für mich aus!
> 
> Heringe selber angeln?- Hab ich früher gern in Dänemark gemacht- Nur meine Frau lief nach dem säubern der Fische regelmässig Amok


 
Das Problem mit dem AMOK laufen hatte ich auch schon...:q

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es ein soo großer Unterschied ist. Schließlich reift der Hering auch im "Enzymbad".  Ich hatte schon spasseshalber meinen Matjes mit dem von Aldi /Lidel und Co gleichzeitig probiert.
Man merkt sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Meiner Meinung ist dieser aber eher in den zu verwendeten Ölen bzw Gewürzen zu begründen.
"Echten" Matjes hab ich auch schon gegessen-allerdings nicht gleichzeitig mit selbst hergestellten. Daher kann ich keinen Vergleich anstellen. Kann aber so -keinen großen Unterschied feststellen-zumindest keinen, der den saftigen Aufpreis gerechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Sofern es nicht zu eindeutig formuliert wäre (in Honeyballs Augen), könnte man das glatt als offenes Bekenntnis zum Voyeurismus werten


:q:q:qDu meinst doch sicherlich diesen Satz:


Malagacosta schrieb:


> deine "Amschwanzdrehtechnik" würde ích gerne mal als Video sehen. Oder vielleicht hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann mal Meldung geben.


Ich bitte den Angesprochenen zu bedenken, dass "derartige" Videos hier nicht erlaubt sind. Das tut ja schon beim Lesen weh #d und ist auf jeden Fall ein 













Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage:#c


MarioDD schrieb:


> 4. 1x am Tag die Lake mit Hering durchrühren


Kann man dazu auch statt 'nen Hering 'nen handelsüblichen Löffel verwenden???


----------



## MarioDD (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage:#c
> 
> Kann man dazu auch statt 'nen Hering 'nen handelsüblichen Löffel verwenden???


 
Nein von handelsüblichen Kochlöffeln ist unbedingt Abstand  (mind 1,24 m) zu nehmen!!! Ich nehm immer nen Hering zum rühren. Es eignet sich aber nur der bei Vollmond im August gefangenene Nordsee Hering.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

Na gut, aber ich nehme dann die Heringe aus meinem Zeltzubehör...:m


----------



## MarioDD (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na gut, aber ich nehme dann die Heringe aus meinem Zeltzubehör...:m


 

Erfahrungsgemäß brauchen die aber ewig, bis sie Matjes sind...:q


----------



## Malagacosta (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Matjes herstellen*

ALso meine Herren,
ich habe soeben gesehen was ich da geschrieben habe und gelobe sofortige Besserung:
Gemeint ist naaaatüüüüüüürlich die "AmHERINGSSCHWANZdrehtechnik. Ich bitte hiermit bei allen Beteiligten um Entschuldigung. Aber eins sei noch geschrieben: Das mit dem Hering umrühren ist mindestens genauso gut!!
Anglergrüße aus Berlin von
Malagacosta#h


----------

